# Jeremy = stormcommander



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2009)

Changed to my first name.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Coo'


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2009)

I call we go back to the classics.

TBT_Jeremy
TBT_Tyler 
TBT_Miranda
TBT_Nigel
etc.

lol


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I call we go back to the classics.
> 
> TBT_Jeremy
> TBT_Tyler
> ...


That would be nice.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 27, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 27, 2009)

You can change your name but we cant?

 T_T


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> You can change your name but we cant?
> 
> T_T


Because he can do anything he wants.

I know how it feels.
:3


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> You can change your name but we cant?
> 
> T_T


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> You can change your name but we cant?
> 
> T_T


$10 and I'll do it right now!

lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing JasonBurrows!


----------



## easpa (Nov 27, 2009)

...Good to know...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, really.

Can we please change our names?
Please? *begs*


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2009)

What is disappointing is that your name changes never say Stormtrooper but I sure can find records of them.


----------



## muffun (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/60gsxo7PEuM


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to figure out how many Bells I'm going to charge.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I have to figure out how many Bells I'm going to charge.


I'd do ...... 500?

Not to much, not to less?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm thinking 1000 or higher.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

2500.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking 1000 or higher.


1250 sounds about right.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about 1500 or 1400?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 27, 2009)

Just 1000. Pwease?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, 1500 sounds decent.  That way you would have to make an effort to get a name change.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time should be free


----------



## John102 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking 1000 or higher.


Higher than 1,000 because you get 1,00 TBTB when you join right? So why not make it like 1,500 so they at least get to interact with the forum some before they go off changing their name to something stupid.

Oh, btw, my name change was free everyone =p

oh btwbtw, I like Jeremy better than Stormcommander.


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

Gah

Why is everyone changing their name 

I miss Storm


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to know !


----------



## Elliot (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy is more like it Storm ;]


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

I just want this "EXE" gone from my name.


----------



## quincify (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi.....Jeremy.
*misses stormcommander*

Haha, I like your name change!


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to be called Ciar


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 27, 2009)

My name to be changed to "Niko" please.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2009)

Can I just change my name back to Nickolaus?  Personally I like it better then Mr_Hobo.


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR

Everybody I know and love is getting their name changed >:|


----------



## muffun (Nov 27, 2009)

Ugh, I need mine changed badly. T__T


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Changed to my first name.


can u let us change our names for 1 day?


----------



## Elliot (Nov 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR
> 
> Everybody I know and love is getting their name changed >:|


Not me though :[


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Please, I beg of you, just get rid of the "EXE"


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Make Mine -Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu


----------



## muffun (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you please let us change it for one day? Puh-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Please, I beg of you, just get rid of the "EXE"


It makes it special 

I'm gonna change my name to Jim because of y'all


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 27, 2009)

I just want it to be changed to just "Miku." XD


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see anything special about it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Is everyone wanting their name changed just for the hell of it? :U (OR atleast most people)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

It's a sign of the apocalypse!  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is everyone wanting their name changed just for the hell of it? :U (OR atleast most people)


I never wanted the "EXE" to begin with.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is everyone wanting their name changed just for the hell of it? :U (OR atleast most people)


I pmed him asking... i want mine changed to Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

I might change my name to Biscuit Boy ;D

It's SO original


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I might change my name to Biscuit Boy ;D
> 
> It's SO original


haha...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

Rocky, just suck it up and deal with it. There's nothing wrong with it. Unless there's a spelling error, then Storm probably won't change it.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rocky, just suck it up and deal with it. There's nothing wrong with it. Unless there's a spelling error, then Storm probably won't change it.


*stares at your soul.*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*with fake british accent* Oh shut up!


----------



## muffun (Nov 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is everyone wanting their name changed just for the hell of it? :U (OR atleast most people)


I didn't want the # but I had to because "karma" was taken. I want to change it to something completely different.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

>.<


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

I WANT MY NAME CHANGED TO "Commander Rockman."

</justkiddingjustkidding>


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

I want him to choose what my name changes to 

Something random :3

inb4locktho


----------



## AndyB (Nov 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR
> 
> Everybody I know and love is getting their name changed >:|


Don't worry sweetie. I'm still the same.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I like my current surname.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 27, 2009)

Storm left us, and now we have some strange Jeremy guy to lead us?

ITS A SIGN OF 2012!!! THE APOCALYPSE IS HERE!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Storm left us, and now we have some strange Jeremy guy to lead us?
> 
> ITS A SIGN OF 2012!!! THE APOCALYPSE IS HERE!


This talking lamposts right! D:
-TOTALLY not on drugs-


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

You people just hate change.

/shutsupsobaconboywontgooff


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You people just hate change.
> 
> /shutsupsobaconboywontgooff


We do

I'm gonna change my name to something witty

Like Cheese

Or Cawdwin


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You people just hate change.
> 
> /shutsupsobaconboywontgooff


0-0 so we are like men during 1900 scared of women getting rights?
Shame we still dont (according to my father)


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 27, 2009)

Ew, I hate name changes. 
It makes everything seem off and unnatural. 

WAIT OMG
I CAN CALL STORM JERMY NOW 8D


----------



## Numner (Nov 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ew, I hate name changes.
> It makes everything seem off and unnatural.
> 
> WAIT OMG
> I CAN CALL STORM JERMY NOW 8D


I can call him germy


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 27, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I call we go back to the classics.
> 
> TBT_Jeremy
> TBT_Tyler
> ...


NSider much? lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 27, 2009)

Alecks = xeladude


----------



## Micah (Nov 28, 2009)

I might need to get my name changed to _Comatose2010_ soon. 

Good idea, huh?


----------



## SamXX (Nov 28, 2009)

:r

No more Stormcommander?


----------



## Micah (Nov 28, 2009)

He used to be STORMTROOPER88888.


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

how do u change ur username


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 28, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> how do u change ur username


you cant, jeremy disabled it like a berk looser annoying moderator idk wat :]


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

but xeladude changed his to alexs 1 and a half months ago


----------



## SamXX (Nov 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> He used to be STORMTROOPER88888.


Oh yeah, I read that when someone bumped an old old old thread, someone quoted "Jeremy" and it came up with STORMTROOPER88888. Not a fan of the capitals though


----------



## Conor (Nov 28, 2009)

Nooky, you can request your name to be changed by going to preferences, scroll down a bit and you should see the name change button. There's no point trying atm though because Jeremy hasn't decided how much he's going to charge.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to be _Bobdapeach_


----------



## kalinn (Nov 28, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> but xeladude changed his to alexs 1 and a half months ago


actually it was 34 days, 7 hours, 24 minutes, and 19 seconds.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 28, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahah


----------



## Hiro (Nov 28, 2009)

Good to know


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG NERD


----------



## Zachary (Nov 28, 2009)

God, I hate name changes on forums. You finally remember a user name then all of a sudden you stop seeing posts from that name then you find out their name was changed. Hate it.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 28, 2009)

Cawesome.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanna be just "Jack".
Most of my other forum usernames are that...
EDIT: Damn. It's taken. FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU-


----------



## Pear (Nov 28, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I wanna be just "Jack".
> Most of my other forum usernames are that...


I've wanted to change mine to Perry also.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I wanna be just "Jack".
> Most of my other forum usernames are that...
> EDIT: Damn. It's taken. FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU-


Maybe you should add ass at the end of it

^(\^


----------



## Micah (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stalker.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
*goes to cry in corner*


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you're at it go die in a hole  

No i jk.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 28, 2009)

so like you can request changing name now? for what price? or no? 
someone tell me plox...
i dont wanna read ALL the posts =/


----------



## Pear (Nov 28, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> so like you can request changing name now? for what price? or no?
> someone tell me plox...
> i dont wanna read ALL the posts =/


Stor- err, Jeremy isn't doing name changes now,


----------



## Numner (Nov 28, 2009)

All of a sudden people want to change their name to their first name.

lol


----------



## muffun (Nov 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> All of a sudden people want to change their name to their first name.
> 
> lol


^

But I've kinda wanted to change it since like fo'eva yo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 28, 2009)

I just want to capitalize my name. T.T
Or maybe I should make it Peter.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 28, 2009)

wait y is everyone making requests? =0

can you make requests?


----------



## Micah (Nov 28, 2009)

Jeremy should just ban name changes permanently. If everyone at TBT changed their names at the same time like they want to, it might just bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 29, 2009)

wernt we able to do it before for free?

Thats how Naruto_[nu] changed his name to Ness_Success, is it not?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm perfectly fine with my name because i've had it forever, if I ever did want it to be changed though it'd either be Dustin or MikauZora.


----------



## Zex (Nov 29, 2009)

I want a name change.

haha.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> All of a sudden people want to change their name to their first name.
> 
> lol


this.
im such a trendsetter ^_^ 
xD jk


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 29, 2009)

If people are worried about name changes suddenly happening everywhere, why don't we put certain guidelines you need to complete in order to get a name change?  For example, you have to pay a 1,000 bell free and be a part of this forum for at least 4 months?  Or something like that.  That way newer members can't immediately change their name.  Maybe you could also pin a thread specifically designed for the purpose of alerting people to their new name change.  Just throwing ideas out there.


----------

